# Windows 7 Not genuine Problem.



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, for about a week now it has said windows 7 build 7600 this copy of windows is not genuine. Ive scowered the internet looking for info trying to fix it myself. No luck. Ive got the genuine microsoft message and it tells me to install software to detect whether windows is genuine and properly licensed. I do so and it says this update is already installed on your computer. Ive had this laptop for about 8 months and windows 7 is genuine as it came with the laptop. So all in all where do i go or what do it do? Any info or help would be greatly greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

Also please do this:

Please download * WVCheck* and save it to your desktop.


Double click WVCheck.exe to run it. (If you downloaded the zipped version you will need to extract it first.)
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the notepad file as a reply.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help. This may sound dumb but how do i get to the clipboard? Here is the the report from the second program.

Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5b467ba9bd0679bb\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 16:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 18:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_5b856235bcd79403\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 8/2/2011 15:5:51
Modification; 20/12/2010 22:15:31
MD5; b7213e92b270761b88b313b62ba0e13b
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_5be2bf06d6168a3a\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 8/2/2011 15:5:51
Modification; 20/12/2010 22:9:5
MD5; 86b7d4d7a87ecb9e6bded44c52c8d5d9
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 16:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 18:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_ff66c6b2047a22cd\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 8/2/2011 15:5:51
Modification; 20/12/2010 21:38:16
MD5; 2008845b41d561fb77b77bbe0045099e
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_ffc423831db91904\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 8/2/2011 15:5:51
Modification; 20/12/2010 21:29:6
MD5; 2332de32759ebcc691850e092b2564a6
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------

WVCheck's Dir Dump
-----------------------
WVCheck found no known bad directories.

WVCheck's Missing File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no missing Windows files.

WVCheck's HOSTS File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no bad lines in the hosts file.

WVCheck's MD5 Check
EXPERIMENTAL!!
-----------------------
user32.dll - e8b0ffc209e504cb7e79fc24e6c085f0

-------- End of File, program close at 2236_25-08-2011 --------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Forget about the clipboard. Simply click the "Copy" button. Then, paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 50
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0x80070424
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-73CQT-WMF7J-3Q6C9
Windows Product Key Hash: KaFG+RmurcM3ZxzWyfEP9WtPUJw=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00010
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7600.2.00010300.0.0.003
ID: {493886E2-775E-4E9C-B5A3-3473B864FA80}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{493886E2-775E-4E9C-B5A3-3473B864FA80}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010300.0.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-3Q6C9</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1156901776-3419717564-276657129</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP ENVY 14 Notebook PC </Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>F.13</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20100827000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>00BA3607018400FC</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
On a computer running Microsoft Windows non-core edition, run 'slui.exe 0x2a 0x80070424' to display the error text.
Error: 0x80070424 
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 8:14:2011 12:48
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80070424
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAQABAAIAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GEOFM44kG8YJQpSpl5iPcZjxhFk+lxd
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC HP SLIC-MPC
FACP HP SLIC-MPC
HPET HP SLIC-MPC
BOOT HP SLIC-MPC
MCFG HP SLIC-MPC
ASF! HP SLIC-MPC
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
ASPT HP SLIC-MPC
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone know?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the following fix:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2008385/en-us


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried the first two methods and got stuck on the first steps. Its says to enter *rsop.msc. *I do so and it says windows cannot find *rsop.msc* make sure you typed it right, and then try again. And on the third method how do i save it to profilelist.reg? And then how do i merge it?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll attach *Profilelist.reg* and you'll simply have to *download* (save) it to your desktop.

Unzip (Right-click and select Extract All...) *Profilelist.zip* and extract the .reg file to the desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry. 

*Restart your computer*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If this is a legitimate install, and you do say it is, *Call Microsoft*! Stop fooling around and have "them" fix this issue. You'll be up and going before you know it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Lance1 said:


> If this is a legitimate install, and you do say it is, *Call Microsoft*! Stop fooling around and have "them" fix this issue. You'll be up and going before you know it.


I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you...


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Phantom010 said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you...


If it is "legitimate" there wont be an issue! if it isn't... There will be...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it's legit but it still would be faster to fix it ourselves...  I've seen that Microsoft link fix a few of those "Windows 7 not genuine " issues.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Or the other option would be to post on the MS answers forum:

http://social.microsoft.com/Forums/uk/genuinewindows7/threads


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

When i go to merge it. Its says cannot import not all data was successfully written to the registry. UHH this is so frustrating.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont know if its related but right when it started doing it when i would open youtube and google i get the 404 error. Also it appears hours after i turn the computer on.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Phantom010, is it possible that some sort of malware is causing this? What do you think?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try rebooting into *Safe Mode* and try it again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Lance1 said:


> Phantom010, is it possible that some sort of malware is causing this? What do you think?


It's not impossible.

Justin24,

After trying in Safe Mode, if it's still not working,

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not "Fix" anything* 

For Windows 7 and Vista:

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Phantom it says it was successfully added to registry. What next?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you still getting the error message about Windows 7 not being genuine?


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

No. Its not coming up when i open the contol panel. Guess it worked. Thanks. One other thing how do you fix the 404 error? It only comes up when i open youtube and google.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not "Fix" anything* 

For Windows 7 and Vista:

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

I ran the scan and the notebook came up blank?


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is this it?



O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\PROGRA~2\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Documention Flash Card Detection Service (hpdoccardsvc) - Hewlett-Packard Developement Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\doccardsvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Stardock WindowBlinds (WindowBlinds) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\MyColors\VistaSrv.exe
--
End of file - 11762 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, that's it but please run it again. There's an important part missing, the top part.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

It says your host file has invalid linebreaks and hijackthis is unable to fix this. 01 items will not be displayed. I guess thats the missing part?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:33:34 PM, on 8/26/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16839)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\hpdocstart.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\PROGRA~2\Bandoo\BndCore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10v_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPNOT/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/HPNOT/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.msn.com/HPNOT/1
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: FCTBPos00Pos - {4BE60886-F6AA-4714-8109-EA6D8247DD57} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons\Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: dTPodcastBHO - {65134FDF-F8A5-4B3D-91D9-CDF273CFD578} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\doubleTwist\IEPodcastPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bandoo IE Plugin - {EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Plugins\IE\ieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime\YontooIEClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Search Toolbar - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Envy Guides AutoPlay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\hpdocstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: IconPackager.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\MyColors\IconPackager.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bandoo Coordinator - Bandoo Media Inc. - C:\PROGRA~2\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CinemaNow Service - CinemaNow, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Documention Flash Card Detection Service (hpdoccardsvc) - Hewlett-Packard Developement Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\doccardsvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Stardock WindowBlinds (WindowBlinds) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\MyColors\VistaSrv.exe
--
End of file - 11985 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Browse to:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Click on *hosts*.

Choose *Notepad* from the list of programs to open the file with.

Copy the content and paste it in your next reply.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please run the MGADiag tool again and post the new report.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host
# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
# 127.0.0.1 localhost
# ::1 localhost

98.142.243.63 google.com 
98.142.243.63 google.com.au 
98.142.243.63 www.google.com.au
98.142.243.63 google.be 
98.142.243.63 www.google.be
98.142.243.63 google.com.br 
98.142.243.63 www.google.com.br
98.142.243.63 google.ca 
98.142.243.63 www.google.ca
98.142.243.63 google.ch 
98.142.243.63 www.google.ch
98.142.243.63 google.de 
98.142.243.63 www.google.de
98.142.243.63 google.dk 
98.142.243.63 www.google.dk
98.142.243.63 google.fr 
98.142.243.63 www.google.fr
98.142.243.63 google.ie 
98.142.243.63 www.google.ie
98.142.243.63 google.it 
98.142.243.63 www.google.it
98.142.243.63 google.co.jp 
98.142.243.63 www.google.co.jp
98.142.243.63 google.nl 
98.142.243.63 www.google.nl
98.142.243.63 google.no 
98.142.243.63 www.google.no
98.142.243.63 google.co.nz 
98.142.243.63 www.google.co.nz
98.142.243.63 google.pl 
98.142.243.63 www.google.pl
98.142.243.63 google.se 
98.142.243.63 www.google.se
98.142.243.63 google.co.uk 
98.142.243.63 google.co.za 
98.142.243.63 www.google.co.za
98.142.243.63 www.bing.com
98.142.243.63 search.yahoo.com 
98.142.243.63 www.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 uk.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 ca.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 de.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 fr.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 au.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 www.youtube.com


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{493886E2-775E-4E9C-B5A3-3473B864FA80}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010300.0.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-3Q6C9</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1156901776-3419717564-276657129</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP ENVY 14 Notebook PC </Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>F.13</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20100827000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>00BA3607018400FC</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
On a computer running Microsoft Windows non-core edition, run 'slui.exe 0x2a 0x80070424' to display the error text.
Error: 0x80070424 
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 8:14:2011 12:48
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80070424
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAQABAAIAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GEOFM44kG8YJQpSpl5iPcZjxhFk+lxd
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC HP SLIC-MPC
FACP HP SLIC-MPC
HPET HP SLIC-MPC
BOOT HP SLIC-MPC
MCFG HP SLIC-MPC
ASF! HP SLIC-MPC
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
ASPT HP SLIC-MPC
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Reset your Hosts file back to default:

*How to Reset Hosts File Back To Default*

Click on *Fix it*.

This should give you back your connection to Google and YouTube.

As for your MGADiag report, there's an important part missing. Please run the program again.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

i downloaded fixit. I assume i go to the solution center? Then where?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click *Save* in the *File Download* dialog box to download the fix to your desktop. Click on MicrosoftFixit50267 and then follow the steps in the *Fix it* wizard.

Then, please do post a new MGADiag report as requested by Cookiegal.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

I click on it and it has the three options. The tell us what you think, help/questions, and information. Where do i go to get to the steps? I also did the restart the system for configuration changes part they asked. But still no luck.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0x80070424
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-73CQT-WMF7J-3Q6C9
Windows Product Key Hash: KaFG+RmurcM3ZxzWyfEP9WtPUJw=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00010
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7600.2.00010300.0.0.003
ID: {493886E2-775E-4E9C-B5A3-3473B864FA80}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{493886E2-775E-4E9C-B5A3-3473B864FA80}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010300.0.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-3Q6C9</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1156901776-3419717564-276657129</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP ENVY 14 Notebook PC </Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>F.13</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20100827000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>00BA3607018400FC</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
On a computer running Microsoft Windows non-core edition, run 'slui.exe 0x2a 0x80070424' to display the error text.
Error: 0x80070424 
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 8:14:2011 12:48
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80070424
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAQABAAIAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GEOFM44kG8YJQpSpl5iPcZjxhFk+lxd
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC HP SLIC-MPC
FACP HP SLIC-MPC
HPET HP SLIC-MPC
BOOT HP SLIC-MPC
MCFG HP SLIC-MPC
ASF! HP SLIC-MPC
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
ASPT HP SLIC-MPC
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc
SSDT TrmRef PtidDevc


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Justin24 said:


> I click on it and it has the three options. The tell us what you think, help/questions, and information. Where do i go to get to the steps? I also did the restart the system for configuration changes part they asked. But still no luck.


There's nothing else to do with Fix it. Simply close the box.

Now, please browse to:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Click on *hosts*.

Choose *Notepad* from the list of programs to open the file with.

Copy the content and paste it in your next reply.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host
# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
# 127.0.0.1 localhost
# ::1 localhost

98.142.243.63 google.com 
98.142.243.63 google.com.au 
98.142.243.63 www.google.com.au
98.142.243.63 google.be 
98.142.243.63 www.google.be
98.142.243.63 google.com.br 
98.142.243.63 www.google.com.br
98.142.243.63 google.ca 
98.142.243.63 www.google.ca
98.142.243.63 google.ch 
98.142.243.63 www.google.ch
98.142.243.63 google.de 
98.142.243.63 www.google.de
98.142.243.63 google.dk 
98.142.243.63 www.google.dk
98.142.243.63 google.fr 
98.142.243.63 www.google.fr
98.142.243.63 google.ie 
98.142.243.63 www.google.ie
98.142.243.63 google.it 
98.142.243.63 www.google.it
98.142.243.63 google.co.jp 
98.142.243.63 www.google.co.jp
98.142.243.63 google.nl 
98.142.243.63 www.google.nl
98.142.243.63 google.no 
98.142.243.63 www.google.no
98.142.243.63 google.co.nz 
98.142.243.63 www.google.co.nz
98.142.243.63 google.pl 
98.142.243.63 www.google.pl
98.142.243.63 google.se 
98.142.243.63 www.google.se
98.142.243.63 google.co.uk 
98.142.243.63 google.co.za 
98.142.243.63 www.google.co.za
98.142.243.63 www.bing.com
98.142.243.63 search.yahoo.com 
98.142.243.63 www.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 uk.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 ca.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 de.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 fr.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 au.search.yahoo.com
98.142.243.63 www.youtube.com


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

It says "you dont have permission to save this location contact the administrator for permission. Would you like to save to documents instead?"


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Malware may be preventing any change to the Hosts file.

It may be time for Cookiegal's advice on malware...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/dds
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7600.16385
Run by Justin at 21:42:36 on 2011-08-27
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.1.1033.18.3894.1977 [GMT -7:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {BF5CEBDC-F2D3-7540-343C-F0CE11FD6E66}
AV: Norton AntiVirus *Enabled/Updated* {63DF5164-9100-186D-2187-8DC619EFD8BF}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {043D0A38-D4E9-7ACE-0E8C-CBBC6A7A24DB}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Norton AntiVirus *Enabled/Updated* {D8BEB080-B73A-17E3-1B37-B6B462689202}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\MyColors\VistaSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\MyColors\WBVista.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemanowSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRA~2\Bandoo\Bandoo.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AmIcoSingLun\AmIcoSinglun64.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\hpdocstart.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\Webcam\YCMMirage.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Main.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpCaslNotification.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10v_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uSearch Bar = Preserve
uStart Page = hxxp://bing.com/
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: SocialRibbons: {4be60886-f6aa-4714-8109-ea6d8247dd57} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons\Toolbar.dll
BHO: PodcastBHO Class: {65134fdf-f8a5-4b3d-91d9-cdf273cfd578} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\doubleTwist\IEPodcastPlugin.dll
BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention: {6d53ec84-6aae-4787-aeee-f4628f01010c} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Search Toolbar: {9d425283-d487-4337-bab6-ab8354a81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper: {9fdde16b-836f-4806-ab1f-1455cbeff289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
BHO: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: BandooIEPlugin Class: {eb5cee80-030a-4ed8-8e20-454e9c68380f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Plugins\IE\ieplugin.dll
BHO: Yontoo Layers: {fd72061e-9fde-484d-a58a-0bab4151cad8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime\YontooIEClient.dll
TB: Search Toolbar: {9d425283-d487-4337-bab6-ab8354a81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
TB: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No File
uRun: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
mRun: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
mRun: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
mRun: [HP Envy Guides AutoPlay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\hpdocstart.exe
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\BLUETO~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
uPolicies-explorer: DisallowRun = 1 (0x1)
uPolicies-disallowrun: 0 = msseces.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 1 = MSASCui.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 2 = ekrn.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 3 = egui.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 4 = avgnt.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 5 = avcenter.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 6 = avscan.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 7 = avgfrw.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 8 = avgui.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 9 = avgtray.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 10 = avgscanx.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 11 = avgcfgex.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 12 = avgemc.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 13 = avgchsvx.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 14 = avgcmgr.exe
uPolicies-disallowrun: 15 = avgwdsvc.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 2 (0x2)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - {B63DBA5F-523F-4B9C-A43D-65DF1977EAD3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 10.0.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{9553F3A9-7885-4164-9221-B84C69834BD3} : DhcpNameServer = 10.0.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{9553F3A9-7885-4164-9221-B84C69834BD3}\2375942554031363 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{9553F3A9-7885-4164-9221-B84C69834BD3}\452554E444E65647 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
IFEO: image file execution options - svchost.exe
IFEO: a.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aAvgApi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AAWTray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: About.exe - svchost.exe
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: SocialRibbons: {4BE60886-F6AA-4714-8109-EA6D8247DD57} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons\Toolbar.dll
BHO-X64: FCTBPos00Pos - No File
BHO-X64: PodcastBHO Class: {65134FDF-F8A5-4B3D-91D9-CDF273CFD578} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\doubleTwist\IEPodcastPlugin.dll
BHO-X64: dTPodcastBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Symantec Intrusion Prevention: {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
BHO-X64: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - No File
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Search Toolbar: {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper: {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.7.6406.1642\swg.dll
BHO-X64: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: BandooIEPlugin Class: {EB5CEE80-030A-4ED8-8E20-454E9C68380F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bandoo\Plugins\IE\ieplugin.dll
BHO-X64: Bandoo IE Plugin - No File
BHO-X64: Yontoo Layers: {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime\YontooIEClient.dll
BHO-X64: Yontoo Layers - No File
TB-X64: Search Toolbar: {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Search Toolbar\SearchToolbar.dll
TB-X64: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB-X64: Google Toolbar: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
TB-X64: {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No File
mRun-x64: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun-x64: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun-x64: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
mRun-x64: [HP Quick Launch] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPMSGSVC.exe
mRun-x64: [HP Envy Guides AutoPlay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\hpdocstart.exe
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
IE-X64: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
AppInit_DLLs-X64: c:\progra~2\bandoo\bndhook.dll 
IFEO-X64: image file execution options - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: a.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aAvgApi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AAWTray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: About.exe - svchost.exe
.
Note: multiple IFEO entries found. Please refer to Attach.txt
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.com 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.com.au 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.com.au
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.be 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.be
.
Note: multiple HOSTS entries found. Please refer to Attach.txt
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [?]
R0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\SYMDS64.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\SYMDS64.SYS [?]
R0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\SYMEFA64.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\SYMEFA64.SYS [?]
R1 BHDrvx64;BHDrvx64;C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_18.1.0.37\Definitions\BASHDefs\20110812.001_e05\BHDrvx64.sys [2011-8-12 1151096]
R1 IDSVia64;IDSVia64;C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NAV_18.1.0.37\Definitions\IPSDefs\20110826.030\IDSviA64.sys [2011-8-27 488568]
R1 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys [?]
R1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\Ironx64.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\Ironx64.SYS [?]
R1 SymNetS;Symantec Network Security WFP Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\SYMNETS.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\SYMNETS.SYS [?]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe [2010-9-21 89600]
R2 CinemaNow Service;CinemaNow Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\CinemaNow\CinemaNow Media Manager\CinemaNowSvc.exe [2010-6-12 400368]
R2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2010-2-28 821664]
R2 HP Wireless Assistant Service;HP Wireless Assistant Service;C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe [2010-6-18 103992]
R2 HPDrvMntSvc.exe;HP Quick Synchronization Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe [2010-10-14 92216]
R2 HPWMISVC;HPWMISVC;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe [2010-6-29 27192]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-9-21 13336]
R2 NAV;Norton AntiVirus;C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.6.0.29\ccsvchst.exe [2011-5-9 130008]
R2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2010-4-24 483688]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2010-9-21 2533400]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [?]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [?]
R3 btwampfl;Bluetooth AMP USB Filter;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwampfl.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwampfl.sys [?]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [?]
R3 clwvd;HP Webcam Splitter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\clwvd.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\clwvd.sys [?]
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2011-7-30 136824]
R3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 Impcd;Impcd;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Impcd.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Impcd.sys [?]
R3 intelkmd;intelkmd;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdpmd64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdpmd64.sys [?]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [?]
R3 NETw5s64;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 64 Bit;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s64.sys [?]
R3 Sftfs;Sftfs;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [?]
R3 Sftplay;Sftplay;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [?]
R3 Sftredir;Sftredir;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [?]
R3 Sftvol;Sftvol;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [?]
R3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2010-4-24 209768]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-5-5 135664]
S3 AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0;Adobe Active File Monitor V8;C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe [2009-9-18 169312]
S3 AmUStor;AM USB Stroage Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AmUStor.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AmUStor.SYS [?]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-2-28 183560]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys [?]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2011-5-13 1492840]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-5-5 135664]
S3 hpdoccardsvc;HP Documention Flash Card Detection Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP ENVY Document Card Utilities\doccardsvc.exe [2010-3-24 83240]
S3 netw5v64;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 64 Bit;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys [?]
S3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4925184]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [?]
S3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS [?]
S3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS [?]
S3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS [?]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [?]
S3 yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys [?]
S4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-9-22 57184]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
inifile=%SystemRoot%\SysWow64\notepad.exe %1
VBSFile=%SystemRoot%\SysWow64\WScript.exe "%1" %*
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-08-27 17:58:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{B9883813-6C86-45A9-A281-04920BF83680}
2011-08-27 17:57:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{C26FD31A-68BC-47B4-B229-21CC5D55EDD3}
2011-08-27 03:54:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{5E34B604-C83F-43CC-96E5-4CFFCCCD0EB4}
2011-08-27 03:54:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{0FE98AD7-DA5A-4828-9BC2-8E577C2EAEE9}
2011-08-27 03:11:53 388096 ----a-r- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-08-27 03:11:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-08-26 15:53:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{BE928B95-CC0F-4EC8-A614-7FF61D5B7A22}
2011-08-26 15:53:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{52286541-159D-4A5B-97BC-486D8183FA7C}
2011-08-26 05:22:50 -------- d-----w- C:\MGADiagToolOutput
2011-08-26 00:49:56 8862544 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{4BDCEAE4-0727-45E3-B95E-B367AB97CF35}\mpengine.dll
2011-08-26 00:49:56 -------- d-----w- C:\743e17f70ae9ab1388f22cf250
2011-08-26 00:37:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{4D85053F-ECB2-4B0D-81F6-E81CE0124C36}
2011-08-26 00:37:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{5EA4A739-1374-48B9-B708-CD853B695745}
2011-08-24 21:50:01 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{6CE039EF-D5DA-4E9F-9CCD-191ADD43ED7F}
2011-08-24 21:49:49 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{014934FF-49C4-42EA-AB07-206BAFF9B980}
2011-08-24 01:49:49 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{4C8EF2D0-C509-4783-A459-62797EC2497E}
2011-08-24 01:49:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{9963951E-16E5-4BB4-997C-06AC23FABB13}
2011-08-23 19:33:54 404640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-08-23 12:45:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{B8F28F22-9479-45F6-A140-5BC4806AA06F}
2011-08-23 12:45:09 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{46187335-1780-4AF5-B843-905689CBD6F4}
2011-08-22 22:24:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{7DE1D727-E928-4EB0-9586-A94B9EBD0348}
2011-08-22 02:18:17 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Recovery
2011-08-21 20:04:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{06C1444B-C4E5-4552-A276-AD0E9756129D}
2011-08-21 20:04:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{3BF5CCFC-66D8-4957-BE9B-4CA346E80318}
2011-08-21 07:03:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{65B987CF-F045-473F-9E79-70304ABF6395}
2011-08-21 07:02:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{87D9EA8C-8018-43C2-9571-FC5566FD9BD7}
2011-08-21 06:43:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\Microsoft Corporation
2011-08-21 06:43:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
2011-08-20 18:22:26 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{F78E9C94-CE7E-4743-8CEE-9413AF97ADA7}
2011-08-20 18:22:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{8E08F3C7-7C7C-457B-900A-A0382C17BD1E}
2011-08-20 03:12:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{2B9E756E-0B5E-4752-8708-76C48E424633}
2011-08-20 03:12:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{D6044A42-8783-4017-B974-AE645B1D63D2}
2011-08-19 07:54:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{F30236E0-99CC-4AE8-B227-9E80D75101F8}
2011-08-19 07:54:47 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{D3C98DEF-75B4-4ED6-8E7A-998EB62AE204}
2011-08-18 17:45:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{AC96F3D6-3BCD-4797-ABF3-A5B5EB1C4C33}
2011-08-18 17:44:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{63362306-BFA6-49BF-A0AD-829834EB8100}
2011-08-18 09:11:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\en
2011-08-18 09:06:59 1164800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\UIRibbonRes.dll
2011-08-18 09:06:59 1164800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\UIRibbonRes.dll
2011-08-18 09:06:58 3860992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\UIRibbon.dll
2011-08-18 09:06:58 2983424 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\UIRibbon.dll
2011-08-18 09:05:42 15712 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Windows Live\.cache\1b046781cc5d8603\MeshBetaRemover.exe
2011-08-18 09:03:26 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{963383BE-6718-40AF-AC42-5DB266C05535}
2011-08-18 09:03:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{7F4B75B0-E4F2-4F2F-AD6A-A98B80E44882}
2011-08-18 03:15:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{134D9EB7-7BDD-477A-85A0-514334EF2462}
2011-08-18 03:14:47 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{DC3389CD-CC6B-4E8A-A0D0-9F230F425F7D}
2011-08-17 18:19:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{CFD92FCD-4BFF-4B0A-B2FC-C48957B73D6F}
2011-08-17 18:18:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{94F3426C-08AF-4EB8-A911-4E456CA18C1F}
2011-08-16 23:34:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{F22A7570-ECA5-42F3-A947-5C8C2CBC41EC}
2011-08-16 23:34:11 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{C2B835EF-D07D-4DDB-8716-CCE691694028}
2011-08-16 22:33:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{BB2DDC1F-A99B-42B3-B3E4-236AED875EDB}
2011-08-16 22:33:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{5412CF06-17AD-46CB-9E43-AEFB6D012393}
2011-08-16 05:24:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{1565FFB2-3948-40D7-90EA-8FD890B95C41}
2011-08-16 05:24:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{9C0D0515-C191-4ABF-B852-E5EC69B27DFA}
2011-08-16 05:14:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{C5D4E089-04DF-4B3D-8148-B3BD7F42C2A9}
2011-08-16 05:14:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{E5805DB2-345C-466F-98F5-96E7ABC5014F}
2011-08-16 05:11:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{C179EA5A-3FC7-4AAD-ACBC-22C0FEDADFDA}
2011-08-16 05:11:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{974CC85E-DF40-4BF6-967C-1AA7F27BFFAC}
2011-08-16 04:39:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{DAB61104-A14D-414B-B056-E3DEAD891AE6}
2011-08-16 04:39:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{AA569F71-1525-42E0-8508-3D3E69057E93}
2011-08-16 03:57:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{55B4B847-BF41-4DA9-83C3-11F9078E1792}
2011-08-16 03:57:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{B88A51B5-7BA1-4B95-AA50-A194BC8D218F}
2011-08-16 02:49:42 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Roaming\DriverCure
2011-08-16 02:49:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Roaming\SpeedMaxPc
2011-08-16 02:49:31 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\SpeedMaxPc
2011-08-16 00:46:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{B348B654-044F-4483-B858-86EC95AC97EB}
2011-08-16 00:46:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{428CB7A2-EDF3-4DDF-9AE6-255DE408F297}
2011-08-16 00:31:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{696E55E7-6ED3-46FE-9C44-5222BC17D42F}
2011-08-16 00:31:19 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{CA0F0EC5-3BD2-4E73-AB74-6F6AE1B0674D}
2011-08-14 00:51:51 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{3B0D49D9-7218-4D06-9351-D3DF23E80065}
2011-08-14 00:51:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{C8DB807E-0BDE-4C44-9684-13E97CC3299C}
2011-08-12 19:03:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{D3911F86-4759-4A41-B0BE-A0773CC4F336}
2011-08-12 19:03:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{E8AFFE61-8312-4EB2-93E8-B2471F101379}
2011-08-12 06:17:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{43AA316F-A66A-4E46-86EF-6186375E9778}
2011-08-12 06:17:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{D6BACC23-B156-445D-ADAC-C917CCB9FBA8}
2011-08-11 21:58:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{E2F5EFD4-8173-4A44-96C6-6801F97A27E7}
2011-08-11 21:58:27 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{B45B62E4-8695-4118-B360-DB33A72B7816}
2011-08-11 21:20:47 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{984DF1A9-E73B-4EB0-BBC6-CC175A6702F4}
2011-08-11 21:20:34 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{51C1A45A-1419-4539-8715-0D435E94C7A0}
2011-08-11 02:36:41 5507968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2011-08-11 02:36:40 3957120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2011-08-11 02:36:40 3902336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2011-08-11 00:14:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{F726D892-0710-4C70-A3C1-49D107DCB793}
2011-08-11 00:13:55 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{46FB1DE0-4D2D-4CE4-A4BE-A022FFE304A3}
2011-08-10 22:20:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{0DEB4331-874B-4D9F-AA12-7AF68F1389C3}
2011-08-10 22:20:35 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{039942E4-A96E-4FBA-9DCB-8F42084237BA}
2011-08-08 23:30:05 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{413EEE89-160E-47F7-99DC-0171F0F7C33F}
2011-08-08 23:29:51 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{C5067AD7-35F7-4890-AA32-03CA10385720}
2011-08-08 07:51:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\WinZip
2011-08-08 07:35:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{0613CBF6-80C0-410D-887F-5AC1DD941653}
2011-08-08 07:35:33 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{F3C9003F-F27F-47E6-AD3E-30E184FC2EF3}
2011-08-08 07:27:36 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\QuestScan
2011-08-08 07:27:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\QuestScan
2011-08-04 01:26:44 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{0B9C352E-FD6F-4677-9C9A-76B5B784849A}
2011-08-03 05:26:28 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{DA181ADF-B271-4554-899C-9BE9F18173C8}
2011-08-03 01:13:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Yontoo Layers Runtime
2011-08-03 01:13:49 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Tarma Installer
2011-08-03 01:13:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\SocialRibbons
2011-07-31 19:14:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{90CBC450-CDC4-46F8-8E57-359ACB174468}
2011-07-30 17:49:37 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\{67884731-2F89-4ACB-B83A-21CDB24E9983}
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-07-22 05:35:08 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-07-22 04:56:17 1638912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2011-07-16 05:26:54 362496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll
2011-07-16 05:26:53 243200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll
2011-07-16 05:26:53 13312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll
2011-07-16 05:26:18 214528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
2011-07-16 05:24:09 16384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntvdm64.dll
2011-07-16 05:21:32 422400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
2011-07-16 05:17:46 338432 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
2011-07-16 04:36:09 14336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntvdm64.dll
2011-07-16 04:32:14 44032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2011-07-16 04:31:50 25600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\setup16.exe
2011-07-16 04:30:29 5120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wow32.dll
2011-07-16 04:30:27 272384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\KernelBase.dll
2011-07-16 02:26:12 7680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\instnm.exe
2011-07-16 02:26:11 2048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\user.exe
2011-07-16 02:21:47 6144 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:21:47 4608 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:21:47 3584 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-16 02:21:47 3072 ---ha-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2011-07-09 02:44:55 287744 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2011-07-09 00:45:12 386168 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NAVx64\1206000.01D\symnets.sys
2011-06-21 06:27:14 1896832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011-06-21 06:20:48 1197056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-06-21 06:20:06 57856 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2011-06-21 05:36:36 981504 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-06-21 05:35:05 44544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\licmgr10.dll
2011-06-21 05:05:13 482816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2011-06-21 04:26:02 386048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\html.iec
2011-06-15 09:58:31 212992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\odbctrac.dll
2011-06-15 09:58:31 163840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\odbccp32.dll
2011-06-15 09:58:31 106496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\odbccu32.dll
2011-06-15 09:58:31 106496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\odbccr32.dll
2011-06-15 09:04:46 86016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\odbccu32.dll
2011-06-15 09:04:46 81920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\odbccr32.dll
2011-06-15 09:04:46 319488 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\odbcjt32.dll
2011-06-15 09:04:46 163840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\odbctrac.dll
2011-06-15 09:04:46 122880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\odbccp32.dll
2011-06-11 02:56:44 3134464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
.
============= FINISH: 21:43:31.76 ===============


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 10/20/2010 9:17:42 AM
System Uptime: 8/27/2011 3:33:33 PM (6 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard | | 1436
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz | CPU | 2534/1066mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 571 GiB total, 509.902 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (NTFS) - 25 GiB total, 3.667 GiB free.
E: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
No restore point in system.
.
==== Image File Execution Options =============
.
IFEO: image file execution options - svchost.exe
IFEO: a.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aAvgApi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AAWTray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: About.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ackwin32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Ad-Aware.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: adaware.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: advxdwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AdwarePrj.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: agent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: agentsvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: agentw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: alertsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: alevir.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: alogserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AlphaAV - svchost.exe
IFEO: AlphaAV.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AluSchedulerSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: amon9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: anti-trojan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Anti-Virus Professional.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntispywarXP2009.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: antivirus.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntivirusPlus - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntivirusPlus.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntivirusPro_2010.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntivirusXP - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntivirusXP.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: antivirusxppro2009.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AntiVirus_Pro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ants.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: apimonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aplica32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: apvxdwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: arr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Arrakis3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashAvast.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashBug.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashChest.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashCnsnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashDisp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashLogV.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashMaiSv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashPopWz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashQuick.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashServ.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashSimp2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashSimpl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashSkPcc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashSkPck.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashUpd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ashWebSv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aswChLic.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aswRegSvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aswRunDll.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aswUpdSv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: atcon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: atguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: atro55en.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: atupdater.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: atwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: au.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: aupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: auto-protect.nav80try.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: autodown.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: autotrace.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: autoupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: av360.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avadmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AVCare.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avcenter.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avciman.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avconfig.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avconsol.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ave32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AVENGINE.EXE - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgcc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgchk.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgcmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgcsrvx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgdumpx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgemc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgiproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgnsx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgrsx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgscanx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgserv9.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgsrmax.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgtray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avgwdsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avkpop.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avkserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avkservice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avkwctl9.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avltmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avmailc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avmcdlg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avnotify.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avp32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avpcc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avpdos32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avpm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avptc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avpupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avsched32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avsynmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avupgsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: AVWEBGRD.EXE - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwin95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwinnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwsc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwupd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avwupsrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avxmonitor9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avxmonitornt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: avxquar.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: b.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: backweb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bargains.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdfvcl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdfvwiz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: BDInProcPatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdmcon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: BDMsnScan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdreinit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdsubwiz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: BDSurvey.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdtkexec.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bdwizreg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bd_professional.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: beagle.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: belt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bidef.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bidserver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bipcp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bipcpevalsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bisp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: blackd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: blackice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: blink.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: blss.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bootconf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bootwarn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: borg2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bpc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: brasil.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: brastk.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: brw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bs120.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bspatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bundle.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: bvt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: c.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cavscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ccapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ccevtmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ccpxysvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cdp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfgwiz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfiadmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfiaudit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfinet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfinet32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfpconfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfplogvw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cfpupdat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Cl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: claw95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: claw95cf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: clean.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cleaner.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cleaner3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cleanIELow.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cleanpc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: click.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cmd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cmdagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cmesys.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cmgrdian.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cmon016.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: connectionmonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: control - svchost.exe
IFEO: cpd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cpf9x206.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cpfnt206.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: crashrep.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: csc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cssconfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cssupdat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cssurf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cwnb181.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: cwntdwmo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: d.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: datemanager.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dcomx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: defalert.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: defscangui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: defwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: deloeminfs.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: deputy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: divx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dllcache.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dllreg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: doors.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dop.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dpf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dpfsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dpps2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: driverctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: drwatson.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: drweb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: drwebupw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dssagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dvp95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: dvp95_0.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ecengine.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: efpeadm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: egui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ekrn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: emsw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: esafe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: escanhnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: escanv95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: espwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ethereal.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: etrustcipe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: evpn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: exantivirus-cnet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: exe.avxw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: expert.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: explore.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: f-agnt95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: f-prot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: f-prot95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: f-stopw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fact.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fameh32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fast.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fch32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fih32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: findviru.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: firewall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fixcfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fixfp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fnrb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fp-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fp-win_trial.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fprot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: frmwrk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: frw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsaa.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsav32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsav530stbyb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsav530wtbyb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsav95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsgk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsm32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsma32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: fsmb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: gator.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: gav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: gbmenu.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: gbn976rl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: gbpoll.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: generics.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: gmt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: guard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: guarddog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: guardgui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hacktracersetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hbinst.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hbsrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: History.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: homeav2010.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hotactio.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hotpatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: htlog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: htpatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hwpe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hxdl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: hxiul.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iamapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iamserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iamstats.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ibmasn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ibmavsp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: icload95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: icloadnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: icmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: icsupp95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: icsuppnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Identity.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: idle.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iedll.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iedriver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: IEShow.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iface.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ifw2000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: inetlnfo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: infus.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: infwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: init.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: init32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: install.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: install[1].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: install[2].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: install[3].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: install[4].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: install[5].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: intdel.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: intren.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: iomon98.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: istsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: jammer.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: jdbgmrg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: jedi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: JsRcGen.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kavlite40eng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kavpers40eng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kavpf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kazza.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: keenvalue.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kerio-pf-213-en-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kerio-wrl-421-en-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: kerio-wrp-421-en-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: killprocesssetup161.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ldnetmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ldpro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ldpromenu.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ldscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: licmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: livesrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lnetinfo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: loader.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: localnet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lockdown.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lockdown2000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lookout.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lordpe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: luall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: luau.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: lucomserver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: luinit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: luspt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: MalwareRemoval.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mapisvc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcmnhdlr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcmscsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcnasvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: McSACore.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcshell.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcshield.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcsysmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mctool.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcvsrte.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mcvsshld.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: md.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mfin32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mfw2en.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mfweng3.02d30.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mgavrtcl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mgavrte.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mghtml.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mgui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: minilog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mmod.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: monitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: moolive.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mostat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mpfagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mpfservice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: MPFSrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mpftray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mrflux.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mrt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msa.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: MSASCui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msbb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msblast.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mscache.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msccn32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mscman.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msconfig - svchost.exe
IFEO: msdm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msdos.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msiexec16.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mslaugh.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msmgt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msmsgri32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msseces.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mssmmc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mssys.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: msvxd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mu0311ad.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: mwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: n32scanw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navap.navapsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navapsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navapw32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navdx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navlu32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: navstub.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nc2000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ncinst4.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ndd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: neomonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: neowatchlog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netarmor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netinfo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netscanpro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netspyhunter-1.2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: netutils.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nisserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nisum.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nod32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: normist.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: norton_internet_secu_3.0_407.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: notstart.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: npf40_tw_98_nt_me_2k.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: npfmessenger.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nprotect.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: npscheck.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: npssvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nsched32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nssys32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nstask32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nsupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ntrtscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ntvdm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ntxconfig.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nupgrade.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nvarch16.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nvc95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nvsvc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nwinst4.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nwservice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: nwtool16.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: OAcat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: OAhlp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: OAReg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: oasrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: oaui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: oaview.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ODSW.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ollydbg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: onsrvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: optimize.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ostronet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: otfix.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: outpost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: outpostinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: outpostproinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ozn695m5.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: padmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: panixk.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: patch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pavcl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PavFnSvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pavproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pavprsrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pavsched.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pavsrv51.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pavw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pccwin98.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pcfwallicon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pcip10117_0.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pcscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pctsAuxs.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pctsGui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pctsSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pctsTray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PC_Antispyware2010.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pdfndr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pdsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PerAvir.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: periscope.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: persfw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: personalguard - svchost.exe
IFEO: personalguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: perswf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pf2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pfwadmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pgmonitr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pingscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: platin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pop3trap.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: poproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: popscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: portdetective.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: portmonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: powerscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ppinupdt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pptbc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ppvstop.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: prizesurfer.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: prmt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: prmvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: procdump.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: processmonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: procexplorerv1.0.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: programauditor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: proport.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: protector.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: protectx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PSANCU.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PSANHost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PSANToManager.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PsCtrls.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PsImSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PskSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: pspf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: PSUNMain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: purge.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: qconsole.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: qh.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: qserver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Quick Heal.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: QuickHealCleaner.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rapapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rav7.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rav7win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rav8win32eng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rcsync.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: realmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: reged.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: regedt32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rescue.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rescue32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rrguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rscdwld.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rshell.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rtvscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rtvscn95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rulaunch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: rwg - svchost.exe
IFEO: rwg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: SafetyKeeper.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: safeweb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sahagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Save.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: SaveArmor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: SaveDefense.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: SaveKeep.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: savenow.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sbserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: scam32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: scan32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: scan95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: scanpm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: scrscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: seccenter.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Secure Veteran.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: secureveteran.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: Security Center.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: SecurityFighter.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: securitysoldier.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: serv95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: setloadorder.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: setupvameeval.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: setup_flowprotector_us.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sgssfw32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sh.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: shellspyinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: shield.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: shn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: showbehind.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: signcheck.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: smart.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: smartprotector.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: smc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: smrtdefp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sms.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: smss32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: snetcfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: soap.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sofi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: SoftSafeness.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sperm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: spf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sphinx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: spoler.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: spoolcv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: spoolsv32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: spywarexpguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: spyxx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: srexe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: srng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ss3edit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ssgrate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ssg_4104.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: st2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: start.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: stcloader.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: supftrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: support.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: supporter5.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: svc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: svchostc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: svchosts.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: svshost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sweep95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sweepnet.sweepsrv.sys.swnetsup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: symlcsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: symproxysvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: symtray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: system.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: system32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: sysupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tapinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: taskmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: taumon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tbscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tca.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tcm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tds-3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tds2-98.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tds2-nt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: teekids.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tfak.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tfak5.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tgbob.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: titanin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: titaninxp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: TPSrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: trickler.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: trjscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: trjsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: trojantrap3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: TrustWarrior.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tsadbot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tsc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tvmd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: tvtmd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: uiscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: undoboot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: updat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: upgrad.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: upgrepl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: utpost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vbcmserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vbcons.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vbust.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vbwin9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vbwinntw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vcsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vet32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vet95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vettray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vfsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vir-help.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: virusmdpersonalfirewall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: VisthAux.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: VisthLic.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: VisthUpd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vnlan300.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vnpc3000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vpc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vpc42.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vpfw30s.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vptray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vscan40.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vscenu6.02d30.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsched.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsecomr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vshwin32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsisetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vsstat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vswin9xe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vswinntse.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: vswinperse.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: w32dsm89.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: W3asbas.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: w9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: watchdog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: webdav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: WebProxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: webscanx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: webtrap.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wfindv32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: whoswatchingme.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wimmun32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: win-bugsfix.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: win32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: win32us.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winactive.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: windll32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: window.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: windows Police Pro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: windows.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wininetd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wininitx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winlogin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winppr32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winrecon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winservn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winssk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winstart.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winstart001.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wintsk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: winupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wkufind.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wnad.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wradmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wrctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wsbgate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wscfxas.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wscfxav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wscfxfw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wsctool.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wupdater.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wupdt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: wyvernworksfirewall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: xpdeluxe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: xpf202en.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: xp_antispyware.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: zapro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: zapsetup3001.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: zatutor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: zonalm2601.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: zonealarm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: _avp32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: _avpcc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: _avpm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ~1.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO: ~2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: image file execution options - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: a.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aAvgApi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AAWTray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: About.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ackwin32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Ad-Aware.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: adaware.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: advxdwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AdwarePrj.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: agent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: agentsvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: agentw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: alertsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: alevir.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: alogserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AlphaAV - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AlphaAV.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AluSchedulerSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: amon9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: anti-trojan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Anti-Virus Professional.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntispywarXP2009.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: antivirus.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntivirusPlus - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntivirusPlus.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntivirusPro_2010.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntivirusXP - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntivirusXP.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: antivirusxppro2009.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AntiVirus_Pro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ants.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: apimonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aplica32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: apvxdwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: arr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Arrakis3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashAvast.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashBug.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashChest.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashCnsnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashDisp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashLogV.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashMaiSv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashPopWz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashQuick.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashServ.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashSimp2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashSimpl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashSkPcc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashSkPck.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashUpd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ashWebSv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aswChLic.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aswRegSvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aswRunDll.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aswUpdSv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: atcon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: atguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: atro55en.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: atupdater.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: atwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: au.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: aupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: auto-protect.nav80try.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: autodown.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: autotrace.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: autoupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: av360.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avadmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AVCare.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avcenter.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avciman.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avconfig.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avconsol.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ave32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AVENGINE.EXE - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgcc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgchk.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgcmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgcsrvx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgdumpx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgemc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgiproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgnsx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgrsx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgscanx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgserv9.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgsrmax.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgtray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avgwdsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avkpop.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avkserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avkservice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avkwctl9.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avltmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avmailc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avmcdlg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avnotify.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avp32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avpcc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avpdos32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avpm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avptc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avpupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avsched32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avsynmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avupgsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: AVWEBGRD.EXE - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwin95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwinnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwsc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwupd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avwupsrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avxmonitor9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avxmonitornt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: avxquar.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: b.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: backweb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bargains.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdfvcl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdfvwiz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: BDInProcPatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdmcon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: BDMsnScan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdreinit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdsubwiz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: BDSurvey.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdtkexec.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bdwizreg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bd_professional.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: beagle.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: belt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bidef.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bidserver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bipcp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bipcpevalsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bisp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: blackd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: blackice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: blink.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: blss.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bootconf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bootwarn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: borg2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bpc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: brasil.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: brastk.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: brw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bs120.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bspatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bundle.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: bvt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: c.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cavscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ccapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ccevtmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ccpxysvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cdp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfgwiz.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfiadmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfiaudit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfinet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfinet32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfpconfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfplogvw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cfpupdat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Cl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: claw95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: claw95cf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: clean.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cleaner.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cleaner3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cleanIELow.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cleanpc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: click.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cmd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cmdagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cmesys.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cmgrdian.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cmon016.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: connectionmonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: control - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cpd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cpf9x206.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cpfnt206.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: crashrep.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: csc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cssconfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cssupdat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cssurf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cwnb181.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: cwntdwmo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: d.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: datemanager.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dcomx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: defalert.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: defscangui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: defwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: deloeminfs.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: deputy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: divx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dllcache.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dllreg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: doors.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dop.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dpf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dpfsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dpps2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: driverctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: drwatson.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: drweb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: drwebupw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dssagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dvp95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: dvp95_0.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ecengine.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: efpeadm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: egui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ekrn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: emsw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: esafe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: escanhnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: escanv95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: espwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ethereal.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: etrustcipe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: evpn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: exantivirus-cnet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: exe.avxw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: expert.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: explore.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: f-agnt95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: f-prot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: f-prot95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: f-stopw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fact.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fameh32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fast.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fch32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fih32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: findviru.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: firewall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fixcfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fixfp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fnrb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fp-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fp-win_trial.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fprot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: frmwrk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: frw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsaa.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsav32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsav530stbyb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsav530wtbyb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsav95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsgk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsm32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsma32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: fsmb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: gator.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: gav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: gbmenu.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: gbn976rl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: gbpoll.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: generics.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: gmt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: guard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: guarddog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: guardgui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hacktracersetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hbinst.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hbsrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: History.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: homeav2010.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hotactio.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hotpatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: htlog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: htpatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hwpe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hxdl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: hxiul.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iamapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iamserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iamstats.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ibmasn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ibmavsp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: icload95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: icloadnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: icmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: icsupp95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: icsuppnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Identity.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: idle.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iedll.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iedriver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: IEShow.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iface.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ifw2000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: inetlnfo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: infus.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: infwin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: init.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: init32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: install.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: install[1].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: install[2].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: install[3].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: install[4].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: install[5].exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: intdel.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: intren.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: iomon98.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: istsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: jammer.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: jdbgmrg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: jedi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: JsRcGen.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kavlite40eng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kavpers40eng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kavpf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kazza.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: keenvalue.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kerio-pf-213-en-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kerio-wrl-421-en-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: kerio-wrp-421-en-win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: killprocesssetup161.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ldnetmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ldpro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ldpromenu.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ldscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: licmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: livesrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lnetinfo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: loader.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: localnet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lockdown.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lockdown2000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lookout.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lordpe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: luall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: luau.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: lucomserver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: luinit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: luspt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: MalwareRemoval.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mapisvc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcmnhdlr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcmscsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcnasvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: McSACore.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcshell.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcshield.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcsysmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mctool.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcvsrte.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mcvsshld.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: md.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mfin32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mfw2en.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mfweng3.02d30.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mgavrtcl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mgavrte.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mghtml.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mgui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: minilog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mmod.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: monitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: moolive.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mostat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mpfagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mpfservice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: MPFSrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mpftray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mrflux.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mrt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msa.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: MSASCui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msbb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msblast.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mscache.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msccn32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mscman.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msconfig - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msdm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msdos.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msiexec16.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mslaugh.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msmgt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msmsgri32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msseces.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mssmmc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mssys.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: msvxd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mu0311ad.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: mwatch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: n32scanw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navap.navapsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navapsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navapw32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navdx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navlu32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: navstub.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nc2000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ncinst4.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ndd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: neomonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: neowatchlog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netarmor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netd32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netinfo.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netscanpro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netspyhunter-1.2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: netutils.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nisserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nisum.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nod32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: normist.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: norton_internet_secu_3.0_407.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: notstart.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: npf40_tw_98_nt_me_2k.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: npfmessenger.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nprotect.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: npscheck.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: npssvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nsched32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nssys32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nstask32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nsupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ntrtscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ntvdm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ntxconfig.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nupgrade.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nvarch16.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nvc95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nvsvc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nwinst4.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nwservice.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: nwtool16.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: OAcat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: OAhlp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: OAReg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: oasrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: oaui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: oaview.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ODSW.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ollydbg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: onsrvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: optimize.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ostronet.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: otfix.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: outpost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: outpostinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: outpostproinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ozn695m5.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: padmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: panixk.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: patch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pavcl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PavFnSvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pavproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pavprsrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pavsched.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pavsrv51.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pavw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pccwin98.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pcfwallicon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pcip10117_0.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pcscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pctsAuxs.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pctsGui.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pctsSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pctsTray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PC_Antispyware2010.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pdfndr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pdsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PerAvir.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: periscope.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: persfw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: personalguard - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: personalguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: perswf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pf2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pfwadmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pgmonitr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pingscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: platin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pop3trap.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: poproxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: popscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: portdetective.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: portmonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: powerscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ppinupdt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pptbc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ppvstop.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: prizesurfer.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: prmt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: prmvr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: procdump.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: processmonitor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: procexplorerv1.0.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: programauditor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: proport.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: protector.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: protectx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PSANCU.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PSANHost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PSANToManager.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PsCtrls.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PsImSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PskSvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: pspf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: PSUNMain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: purge.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: qconsole.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: qh.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: qserver.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Quick Heal.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: QuickHealCleaner.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rapapp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rav7.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rav7win.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rav8win32eng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rb32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rcsync.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: realmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: reged.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: regedt32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rescue.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rescue32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rrguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rscdwld.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rshell.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rtvscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rtvscn95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rulaunch.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rwg - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: rwg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: SafetyKeeper.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: safeweb.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sahagent.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Save.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: SaveArmor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: SaveDefense.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: SaveKeep.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: savenow.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sbserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: scam32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: scan32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: scan95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: scanpm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: scrscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: seccenter.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Secure Veteran.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: secureveteran.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: Security Center.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: SecurityFighter.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: securitysoldier.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: serv95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: setloadorder.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: setupvameeval.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: setup_flowprotector_us.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sgssfw32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sh.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: shellspyinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: shield.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: shn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: showbehind.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: signcheck.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: smart.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: smartprotector.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: smc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: smrtdefp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sms.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: smss32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: snetcfg.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: soap.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sofi.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: SoftSafeness.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sperm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: spf.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sphinx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: spoler.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: spoolcv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: spoolsv32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: spywarexpguard.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: spyxx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: srexe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: srng.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ss3edit.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ssgrate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ssg_4104.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: st2.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: start.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: stcloader.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: supftrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: support.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: supporter5.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: svc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: svchostc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: svchosts.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: svshost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sweep95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sweepnet.sweepsrv.sys.swnetsup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: symlcsvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: symproxysvc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: symtray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: system.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: system32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: sysupd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tapinstall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: taskmgr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: taumon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tbscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tca.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tcm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tds-3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tds2-98.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tds2-nt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: teekids.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tfak.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tfak5.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tgbob.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: titanin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: titaninxp.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: TPSrv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: trickler.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: trjscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: trjsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: trojantrap3.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: TrustWarrior.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tsadbot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tsc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tvmd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: tvtmd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: uiscan.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: undoboot.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: updat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: upgrad.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: upgrepl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: utpost.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vbcmserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vbcons.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vbust.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vbwin9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vbwinntw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vcsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vet32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vet95.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vettray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vfsetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vir-help.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: virusmdpersonalfirewall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: VisthAux.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: VisthLic.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: VisthUpd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vnlan300.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vnpc3000.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vpc32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vpc42.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vpfw30s.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vptray.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vscan40.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vscenu6.02d30.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsched.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsecomr.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vshwin32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsisetup.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsmon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsserv.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vsstat.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vswin9xe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vswinntse.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: vswinperse.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: w32dsm89.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: W3asbas.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: w9x.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: watchdog.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: webdav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: WebProxy.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: webscanx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: webtrap.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wfindv32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: whoswatchingme.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wimmun32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: win-bugsfix.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: win32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: win32us.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winactive.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: windll32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: window.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: windows Police Pro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: windows.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wininetd.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wininitx.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winlogin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winmain.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winppr32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winrecon.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winservn.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winssk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winstart.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winstart001.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wintsk32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: winupdate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wkufind.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wnad.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wnt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wradmin.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wrctrl.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wsbgate.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wscfxas.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wscfxav.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wscfxfw.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wsctool.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wupdater.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wupdt.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: wyvernworksfirewall.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: xpdeluxe.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: xpf202en.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: xp_antispyware.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: zapro.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: zapsetup3001.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: zatutor.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: zonalm2601.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: zonealarm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: _avp32.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: _avpcc.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: _avpm.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ~1.exe - svchost.exe
IFEO-X64: ~2.exe - svchost.exe
.
==== Hosts File Hijack ======================
.
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.com 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.com.au 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.com.au
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.be 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.be
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.com.br 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.com.br
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.ca 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.ca
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.ch 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.ch
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.de 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.de
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.dk 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.dk
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.fr 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.fr
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.ie 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.ie
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.it 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.it
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.co.jp 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.co.jp
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.nl 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.nl
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.no 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.no
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.co.nz 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.co.nz
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.pl 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.pl
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.se 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.se
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.co.uk 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 google.co.za 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.google.co.za
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.bing.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 search.yahoo.com 
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.search.yahoo.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 uk.search.yahoo.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 ca.search.yahoo.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 de.search.yahoo.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 fr.search.yahoo.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 au.search.yahoo.com
Hosts: 98.142.243.63 www.youtube.com
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Acrobat.com
ActiveCheck component for HP Active Support Library
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0
Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0
Adobe Reader 9.3 MUI
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Alcor Micro USB Card Reader
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
Bandoo
Bing Bar
Bing Rewards Client Installer
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
ccc-core-static
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Czech
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Greek
CCC Help Hungarian
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Polish
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
CCC Help Thai
CCC Help Turkish
CinemaNow Media Manager
CyberLink DVD Suite
D3DX10
doubleTwist
Driver Robot
DVD Menu Pack for HP MediaSmart Video
Energy Star Digital Logo
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7
Fences Pro
ffdshow [rev 2527] [2008-12-19]
Google Chrome
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Documentation
HP ENVY Document Card Utilities
HP MediaSmart CinemaNow 2.0
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart Music
HP MediaSmart Photo
HP MediaSmart Video
HP MediaSmart Webcam
HP MediaSmart/TouchSmart Netflix
HP Power Manager
HP Quick Launch
HP Setup
HP Software Framework
HP Support Assistant
HPAsset component for HP Active Support Library
Hulu Desktop
IDT Audio
iLivid
Intel Digital Logo
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Driver
iTunes Agent 1.3.4
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 20
Junk Mail filter update
LogonStudio
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft Default Manager
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft WSE 3.0 Runtime
Movie Theme Pack for HP MediaSmart Video
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Norton AntiVirus
Power2Go
PX Profile Update
QuestScan 1.0 build 173 powered by FIRST SEARCH BAR
QuickTime
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows 7
Recovery Manager
Roxio CinemaNow 2.0
Search Toolbar
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2446708)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
SmartSound Quicktracks for Premiere Elements 8.0
SocialRibbons
Stardock MyColors
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
WinZip 15.5
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
8/27/2011 4:29:50 PM, Error: volsnap [14] - The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because of an IO failure on volume C:.
8/27/2011 4:18:44 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the NAV service.
8/27/2011 4:17:37 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7011] - A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the HPWMISVC service.
8/26/2011 7:10:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network List Service service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 7:10:37 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
8/26/2011 7:10:37 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}
8/26/2011 7:10:37 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netprofm with arguments "" in order to run the server: {A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}
8/26/2011 7:10:37 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server: {BA126AD1-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}
8/26/2011 7:10:36 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
8/26/2011 7:10:31 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
8/26/2011 7:09:38 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AFD BHDrvx64 DfsC discache eeCtrl IDSVia64 MpFilter NetBIOS NetBT nsiproxy Psched rdbss spldr SRTSP SRTSPX SymIRON SymNetS tdx vwififlt Wanarpv6 WfpLwf
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Workstation service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service depends on the Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 1.x MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Location Awareness service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The IP Helper service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DNS Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DHCP Client service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
8/26/2011 7:09:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Client Virtualization Handler service depends on the Application Virtualization Client service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
8/26/2011 6:43:39 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 1.111.730.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 1.1.7604.0 Error code: 0x80070424 Error description: The specified service does not exist as an installed service. 
8/25/2011 9:25:52 PM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR3.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## Justin24 (Aug 26, 2011)

It stops at one second.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try it in *Safe Mode*.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download and run the following tool to help allow other programs to run. _(Courtesy of BleepingComputer.com)_
There are 4 different versions. If one of them won't run then download and try to run the other one. Do not reboot after running this program.

Vista and Win7 users need to right click and choose *Run as Admin* 
*You only need to get one of them to run, not all of them.*

rkill.exe
rkill.com
rkill.scr
rkill.pif

Then run MBAM.


----------

